# Squat Rant



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

I train in a commercial gym.

squat form: I've always liked to go heavy on my squats and recently I've been doing around 3-5 sets of squats after 3 sets leg extension where I've warmed up/stretched. I like to keep in the 8-15 rep range so higher reps first few sets but generally never go below 8.

I squat in the power rack, feet just around shoulder width apart with toes pointed slightly outward, back straight + push the weight through the heels as I come up, I also like to hit good depth at least parallel.

Now my gym is renowned for it's douchey trainers. But on my final set last week one of these douchey trainers interrupted me as I was psyching myself up for my last set on 140kg and goes 'good form but btw you'll find it much easier if you squat with your toes pointed forward (completely straight ahead) and slightly wider' he then adopted a really wide leg stance with toes pointed unnaturally forward. I tried explaining to this guy that biomechanically everyone is different and that position personally puts a lot of stress on my knees if I do it like this. He said 'at first you will but you will eventually be stronger for it' and cited some book 'supple leapord' about how your knees are stronger in this position. What do people think, bs? Second week in a row this guy has interrupted me on my workout and I listened the first time but the second time I'm starting to think this guy is a **** I mean he was with a client who he should be focussing on. Bear in mind that this guy always trains women and men with Olympic lifts and his clients always look like **** when I see them!

What do people think? Constructive criticism or douchey trainer?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Squat whichever way you find works best for you.

Having said that, I used to use a stance similar to you and have recently changed to a wider stance without it impacting any on my knees. I've always squatted with my toes pointing forward whatever the width of the stance.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I think kiss your knees goodbye! (If you adopt his stance)


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

I would of told him straight up to fuk off and mind his own, if I wanted his advice I would pay him for it!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

This is exactly why I train at home! I remember when I did train in the gym a guy came up to me mid bench press and told if I made my grip a 'quarter of an inch' wider on each side I'd start hitting the pec/delt tie in far more effectively!!! I was ready to wrap the bar round his fvcking neck!


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Squat whichever way you find works best for you.
> 
> Having said that, I used to use a stance similar to you and have recently changed to a wider stance without it impacting any on my knees. I've always squatted with my toes pointing forward whatever the width of the stance.


Sounds sensible. And I have changed the stance to be slightly wide but the stance he was advocating was probably as wide as you can physically go. I'm of the belief that if it works for you and you're getting gains then it's good like you say


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Ask him to give you a demonstration of a set with 140kg on the bar , if he declines, just politely tell him his stance may be OK for the weights he's squatting but when he gets up to your weights he may have to re consider.

140kg is not particularly heavy but it's amazing how many people won't be able to squat that for 10 reps. If he can do it just say fair enough you'll take his advice on board. I was taught and have always squatted with toes pointing out slightly, feels far more comfortable than toes straight ahead but maybe just what i'm used to.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

He is being a douche, ignore him he just trying to be busy in front of clients. Can't stand PTs, as most, not all are genuinely clueless.

If you insists on bothering you again, I would definitely say "look, I know you are trying to help but I know what I'm doing, thanks".


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

massmuscle said:


> I would of told him straight up to fuk off and mind his own, if I wanted his advice I would pay him for it!


See I see him in and around the gym and he's a nice enough guy but I get the impression that he thinks he's the **** now. I'm open to constructive criticism if someone can say something which will help me then I'm all ears but I really didn't agree with what he said and after I told him why the first week he felt like interrupting me again the second week which really annoyed me I ignored him after he started ranting and just went into my set so I'm sure he got the message. He's also the best part of ten years older than me and I'm one of the younger guys who's been squatting consistently for like 4 years.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

stuartphilippe said:


> Sounds sensible. And I have changed the stance to be slightly wide but the stance he was advocating was probably as wide as you can physically go. I'm of the belief that if it works for you and you're getting gains then it's good like you say


It will depend on your goals.

If you want to develop your quads a narrower stance with hit them hardest. If you are squatting for weight, a wider stance will allow more hip and glute activation and a reduced range of motion, thereby allowing heavier lifts. A wider stance squat would cause a greater stress on hips and groin than on the knees imo. I use a stance that is around 3/4 inches in from the sides of a power rack. Wide, but not as wide as many.


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> Ask him to give you a demonstration of a set with 140kg on the bar , if he declines, just politely tell him his stance may be OK for the weights he's squatting but when he gets up to your weights he may have to re consider.
> 
> 140kg is not particularly heavy but it's amazing how many people won't be able to squat that for 10 reps. If he can do it just say fair enough you'll take his advice on board. I was taught and have always squatted with toes pointing out slightly, feels far more comfortable than toes straight ahead but maybe just what i'm used to.


That's the thing I am a lot younger than him and while he demonstrated this he had 80 on the bar and I've never seen him squat more than me for reps.... Says it all really.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess he is hoping to get you on board as a trainee, cannot blame him for trying hard as I have heard it is quite expensive to rent a slot at a gym as a personal trainer.

I have found that different trainers always have a best method, when playing rugby in the UK for example our coach had us doing lots of agility training, lots of short sprints etc as this was how the game is played however my coach in France had us jogging ten miles before each training session. I personally thought it was pointless but the coach believed his method was best. It'll be the same with weightlifting, and as you say, what is perhaps better for him is not better for you. Maybe try it, if it doesn't work, at least you can say to him next time that you appreciate the advice but that you find your method better


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

stuartphilippe said:


> That's the thing I am a lot younger than him and while he demonstrated this he had 80 on the bar and I've never seen him squat more than me for reps.... Says it all really.


lol yep says it all

here is my foot position with 170kg again not particularly heavy but i never feel a thing in my knees.

http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/bb220/media/IMG_07232_zpsa67f1ff8.mp4.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

josephbloggs said:


> lol yep says it all
> 
> here is my foot position with 170kg again not particularly heavy but i never feel a thing in my knees.
> 
> http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/bb220/media/IMG_07232_zpsa67f1ff8.mp4.html


anyone ever told you thats a partial squat ?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> anyone ever told you thats a partial squat ?


I was about to say, take those safety bars down a notch or five.


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

I just hate people who preach about how they know the 'best methods' and try come across all pseudo science when the reality of it is I was squatting more than him (with depth) and he didn't like it. Next week will be ready to death stare him !


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It will depend on your goals.
> 
> If you want to develop your quads a narrower stance with hit them hardest. If you are squatting for weight, a wider stance will allow more hip and glute activation and a reduced range of motion, thereby allowing heavier lifts. A wider stance squat would cause a greater stress on hips and groin than on the knees imo. I use a stance that is around 3/4 inches in from the sides of a power rack. Wide, but not as wide as many.


Yeah thats the thng I guess ive always trained more 'bb style' I want to hit the quads but sometimes I will squat wider to allow more glute activation. These guys at my gym the PT's have a circle of them where they train their 'casual clients' who can only train 1-2 times a week 'Olympic training methods' - squats, clean and press, deadlift technique with this sort of 'power' form and whilst it may work for them, they are never going very heavy (less than what I would squat with my form for reps) and to be honest, their clients (and them) look all fairly average after months of training. Not hatin', just saying it how it is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stuartphilippe said:


> Yeah thats the thng I guess ive always trained more 'bb style' I want to hit the quads but sometimes I will squat wider to allow more glute activation. These guys at my gym the PT's have a circle of them where they train their 'casual clients' who can only train 1-2 times a week 'Olympic training methods' - squats, clean and press, deadlift technique with this sort of 'power' form and whilst it may work for them, they are never going very heavy (less than what I would squat with my form for reps) and to be honest, their clients (and them) look all fairly average after months of training. Not hatin', just saying it how it is.


post a video of your squat form lets see how awesome you are .


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

ewen said:


> post a video of your squat form lets see how awesome you are .


OK, maybe that came across wrong. Im not trying to say how awesome I am I couldn't care less, I dont train with an ego in the gym there are guys who squat heavier than me for more sets, whatever that's life. I just hate it when people preach to others in the gym when they should be focussing on their own workouts/clients. No vid but Ill get one done this week


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> anyone ever told you thats a partial squat ?


Yes I realise is slightly above parallel , but not a great deal though, and i'm not planning on entering any powerlifting comps anytime soon, so that depth is sufficient for my goal of overall leg development.

Anyways i keep seeing people posting vids of their "deadlifts" with hands strapped to bar. So i think i can get away with slightly above parallel for a squat lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

josephbloggs said:


> Yes I realise is slightly above parallel , but not a great deal though, and i'm not planning on entering any powerlifting comps anytime soon, so that depth is sufficient for my goal of overall leg development.
> 
> Anyways i keep seeing people posting vids of their "deadlifts" with hands strapped to bar. So i think i can get away with slightly above parallel for a squat lol.


slightly above , it`s miles off .

it is not deep enough for overall leg development .

lower the weight and go to depth and you will see a big improvement in leg development


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> lol yep says it all
> 
> here is my foot position with 170kg again not particularly heavy but i never feel a thing in my knees.
> 
> http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/bb220/media/IMG_07232_zpsa67f1ff8.mp4.html


Where's the rest of the squat?

Your footwear also looks unsuitable - soft soles are not the way forward


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Every time I "like" one of @ewen's posts, a little bit of me dies inside :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Every time I "like" one of @ewen's posts, a little bit of me dies inside :lol:


i go all warm and fuzzy


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

stuartphilippe said:


> I train in a commercial gym.
> 
> squat form: I've always liked to go heavy on my squats and recently I've been doing around 3-5 sets of squats after 3 sets leg extension where I've warmed up/stretched. I like to keep in the 8-15 rep range so higher reps first few sets but generally never go below 8.
> 
> ...


He's clearly a knobend mate. NO-ONE has the right to critisise anyones form in the gym during training imo unless their asked for their critique imo.

I'd channel the aggression I felt towards him into the set and get an extra rep or two fuelled by pure anger,


----------



## T5dean (Dec 29, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Yes I realise is slightly above parallel , but not a great deal though, and i'm not planning on entering any powerlifting comps anytime soon, so that depth is sufficient for my goal of overall leg development.
> 
> Anyways i keep seeing people posting vids of their "deadlifts" with hands strapped to bar. So i think i can get away with slightly above parallel for a squat lol.


Lol, you cannot compare half squats to using straps for deadlifts.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

My Pilates instructor was always getting me to point my feet straight and a certain (hip width) apart, felt weird. But it better for my back and posture.

Always had to try and put weight on 3 parts of foot, big toe/little toe/heel.

Still try and do it now, especially with my back.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Yes I realise is slightly above parallel , but not a great deal though, and i'm not planning on entering any powerlifting comps anytime soon, so that depth is sufficient for my goal of overall leg development.


Try actually going at least parallel, then you will know the full horror of the squat. Then try going below parallel and you will find Jesus. So yeah, that's a partial squat which I see people do in the gym all the time with heavy weights and I just want to have a talk with them but it's not my business. So thank you for letting me release on you.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

You didnt want the guys advice fair enough, just tell him instead of moaning on here.

Squating as with anything in the gym is about learning and getting it right. Plus theres not one stance/form for all, maybe he was suggesting sonething which in the long run might have benefited you

I used to squat feet shoulder with apart, toes slighty out and to parallel but since at my new gym the competing powerlifters who have won comps and broke records suggested going wider and feet more pointed forward.

They also showed me excerises for hip movement and now i squat ass to the floor, have added good weight and developement feels a lot better

I bet if phil heat or yates told you the same as that guy you would have been all over the advice


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

man_dem03 said:


> You didnt want the guys advice fair enough, just tell him instead of moaning on here.
> 
> Squating as with anything in the gym is about learning and getting it right. Plus theres not one stance/form for all, maybe he was suggesting sonething which in the long run might have benefited you
> 
> ...


I did tell him the second time and its a forum mate, I'm entitled to gauge peoples opinions wasn't merely a moan I wanted to see if people placed much importance on 'feet placement' specifically.

And you're right, If heath or yates told me the same, i would but all the Bodybuilding videos and stuff I personally have seen do not promote what that guy preaches, and the guy has a frankly **** physique so I'd say im less likely to trust his advice, certainly. So many false prophets and preachers out there but if you have a average physique then don't preach imo.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> slightly above , it`s miles off .
> 
> it is not deep enough for overall leg development .
> 
> lower the weight and go to depth and you will see a big improvement in leg development


Don't think was "miles off" but probably a bit. I have experimented with different depths etc tbh, but i personally find my legs seem to respond better to more weight to the depth i hit than less weight to lower.

Anyways here's another vid just done with 170kg just for the form gestapo lol, only trained legs 2 days ago, still felt a bit jellyish so stopped short of as many as was gonna do. Still maybe not legal in comp but any nearer parallel?

http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/bb220/media/MOV01261_zps59fa431a.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0

I know ewen is into this strongman stuff apparently so can probably do better. but would be interested to see how many reps at either depths of my vids the other experts resten rectus T5dean with 170kg , as i said i know its not particularly heavy but the amount of people i've seen in gyms that can't squat [email protected] and talk themselves up(like the guy the OP is describing) is astounding.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

josephbloggs said:


> Don't think was "miles off" but probably a bit. I have experimented with different depths etc tbh, but i personally find my legs seem to respond better to more weight to the depth i hit than less weight to lower.
> 
> Anyways here's another vid just done with 170kg just for the form gestapo lol, only trained legs 2 days ago, still felt a bit jellyish so stopped short of as many as was gonna do. Still maybe not legal in comp but any nearer parallel?
> 
> ...


much better and any muscle will respond better to a bigger ROM .

partial squats are great for rugby NFL sprinter types as it builds explosive power where needed .


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> I know ewen is into this strongman stuff apparently so can probably do better. but would be interested to see how many reps at either depths of my vids the other experts resten rectus T5dean with 170kg , as i said i know its not particularly heavy but the amount of people i've seen in gyms that can't squat [email protected] and talk themselves up(like the guy the OP is describing) is astounding.


Yes but the people in the gym might actually be squatting, so you're not exactly in a position to judge with your half squat. This isn't about the numbers, it's about the basic technique. Once you get that sorted then you can go around in the gym being the big man and laughing at people like me who can't squat sh!t but actually go to proper depth.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> *much better and any muscle will respond better to a bigger ROM *.
> 
> partial squats are great for rugby NFL sprinter types as it builds explosive power where needed .


Yes agreed with the same weight , but i am talking about a little less rom with more weight seeming to work better for me with squats.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ewen said:


> much better and any muscle will respond better to a bigger ROM .
> 
> partial squats are great for rugby NFL sprinter types as it builds explosive power where needed .


Don't forget they build ego's too


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

rectus said:


> Yes but the people in the gym might actually be squatting, so you're not exactly in a position to judge with your half squat. This isn't about the numbers, it's about the basic technique. Once you get that sorted then you can go around in the gym being the big man and laughing at people like me who can't squat sh!t but actually go to proper depth.


Did you see my 2nd vid? it passed ewen's approval apparently lol. I would never go around the gym trying to be the big man laughing at anyone regardless of how much i could lift or how great my form was.

Do you mind telling me how much you squat to any depth? any vids?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

josephbloggs said:


> Yes agreed with the same weight , but i am talking about a little less rom with more weight seeming to work better for me with squats.


tbh they are your legs and i dont really care .

all im saying is the first vid the depth was sh1t , the second was much better , if you can go to 90 then do so , if you need to knock 20kg off and build up from that then so be it you will see better gains .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Don't forget they build ego's too


they remind me of cheat curls :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Did you see my 2nd vid? it passed ewen's approval apparently lol. I would never go around the gym trying to be the big man laughing at anyone regardless of how much i could lift or how great my form was.
> 
> Do you mind telling me how much you squat to any depth? any vids?


Yeah, second video was much better 

Me? I squat with a kettle bell, standing on a bosu ball placed on a vibration plate with a TRX attached to my wrists and medicine ball in my pants.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ewen said:


> they remind me of cheat curls :lol:


Can't beat a bit of lower back work, with a little front delt lol.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> Yes I realise is slightly above parallel , but not a great deal though, and i'm not planning on entering any powerlifting comps anytime soon, so that depth is sufficient for my goal of overall leg development.


Er, a squat isn't counted as parallel imo? When your **** cannot physiologically get any closer to the ground, then it's time to come back up (for me anyway).


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

rectus said:


> Yeah, second video was much better
> 
> Me? I squat with a kettle bell, standing on a bosu ball placed on a vibration plate with a TRX attached to my wrists and medicine ball in my pants.


So are you saying you are one of those i referred to, that can't actually squat sh9t yourself but likes to critic others anyway? :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Er, a squat isn't counted as parallel imo? When your **** cannot physiologically get any closer to the ground, then it's time to come back up (for me anyway).


Azz to grazz as they say. That's my preferred technique but there's always the worry you won't be able to move yo azz off da grazz. It's so sad that you hardly ever see a squat like that in a commercial gym and when you do, you just want to go over to the guy and give him a hug, wiping your tears of joy off on his vest.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> So are you saying you are one of those i referred to, that can't actually squat sh9t yourself but likes to critic others anyway? :lol:


Yes, that is me. I was trying to help you as you clearly weren't squatting in the first video... now you've been shown the light it's gone to your head and you're doing what I said you would - act like the big man. Predictable. Do I need to be able to squat a great amount to be able to see you didn't know how to squat? No. I know how to squat with correct technique and that's what's more important. I hope you can see my point through the dark fog of your ego.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

rectus said:


> Azz to grazz as they say. That's my preferred technique but there's always the worry you won't be able to move yo azz off da grazz. It's so sad that you hardly ever see a squat like that in a commercial gym and when you do, you just want to go over to the guy and give him a hug, wiping your tears of joy off on his vest.


Couldn't care if ass is to the grass unless you have ungodly thighs to show for it, it makes no diff 

I am happy to see people attempt squat, it takes time to appreciate ROM.

Jeez I'm guilty and partials in my time, but am only a parallel squat man myself. Hams are a different day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i only squat to 90 and i only squat 60kg :whistling:


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Er, a squat isn't counted as parallel imo? When your **** cannot physiologically get any closer to the ground, then it's time to come back up (for me anyway).


Well parallel is a legal lift in competition terms i believe. but as i said i'm not entering any comps, so i just concentrate on what my legs seem to respond to, and i find a little more weight at the expense of a little less depth , works quite well for me. do you think the top bbers you see on stage use full rom on all exercises? or do you think they experiment somewhat and find what works for them on different movements?

Anyways would be great to see any of you champs vids though.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> Well parallel is a legal lift in competition terms i believe. but as i said i'm not entering any comps, so i just concentrate on what my legs seem to respond to, and i find a little more weight at the expense of a little less depth , works quite well for me.* do you think the top bbers you see on stage use full rom on all exercises*? or do you think they experiment somewhat and find what works for them on different movements?
> 
> Anyways would be great to see any of you champs vids though.


^^^ Of course look at Branch Warren, he is the ambassador of full ROM lol.

Your squat is fine (2nd vid) for BB purposes, as long as hams also get a good workout then no issue.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> ^^^ Of course look at Branch Warren, he is the ambassador of full ROM lol.


Is that the fella with terrible technique but a huge physique? I now do partial OHP after full ROM OHP after watching one of his videos because I can see the benefits. I know Kai Greene follows full range of motion taught to him by the master Dorian Yates.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

rectus said:


> Is that the fella with terrible technique but a huge physique? I now do partial OHP after full ROM OHP after watching one of his videos because I can see the benefits. I know Kai Greene follows full range of motion taught to him by the master Dorian Yates.


Worst technique you will see I think. He throws big weights around but how his muscles get a workout is beyond me.

Who am I though he is the pro lol. Far from huge, he is a midget.

Kai has great range.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

rectus said:


> Azz to grazz as they say. That's my preferred technique but there's always the worry you won't be able to move yo azz off da grazz. It's so sad that you hardly ever see a squat like that in a commercial gym and when you do, you just want to go over to the guy and give him a hug, wiping your tears of joy off on his vest.


There's that beautiful moment when, after stalling having moved an inch back up off the floor, you finally begin to rise like some reborn god.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

rectus said:


> Yes, that is me. I was trying to help you as you clearly weren't squatting in the first video... now you've been shown the light it's gone to your head and you're doing what I said you would - act like the big man. Predictable. Do I need to be able to squat a great amount to be able to see you didn't know how to squat? No. I know how to squat with correct technique and that's what's more important. I hope you can see my point through the dark fog of your ego.


mate i knew how to squat properly all along, you think if someone is not doing full rom but form otherwise looks pretty decent, that they don't know how to perform the exercise? as i showed with my 2nd vid i can go to depth even with the same weight if i choose, but for my purposes i choose not to.

i simply assessed you correctly as someone who likely couldn't rep out 170kg to any depth but someone who will still readily tell someone that can that they don't know what they're doing. no ego issues here friend, i know 170kg isn't [email protected] anyway but i also know there are a lot of 'experts' that won't even be able to that.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Stance is a personal preference, but your knees should be in line with your toes to stop excess pressure on ligaments and tendons


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> Don't think was "miles off" but probably a bit. I have experimented with different depths etc tbh, but i personally find my legs seem to respond better to more weight to the depth i hit than less weight to lower.
> 
> Anyways here's another vid just done with 170kg just for the form gestapo lol, only trained legs 2 days ago, still felt a bit jellyish so stopped short of as many as was gonna do. Still maybe not legal in comp but any nearer parallel?
> 
> ...


I couldn't give a fvck what weight you're squatting with, but if you're hardly breaking parallel, it's not enough ROM to be called a squat - unless, like @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=27296" target="_blank">ewen</a> says, it's a partial rep for a specific sport.

Feel free to visit my journal for my lifts. I don't go for reps as I'm training for a powerlifting competition, but most recent lift that was more than just a single was 185kg x 3 reps all below parallel. But again, weight doesn't matter if you're not squatting properly


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> Well parallel is a legal lift in competition terms i believe. but as i said i'm not entering any comps, so i just concentrate on what my legs seem to respond to, and i find a little more weight at the expense of a little less depth , works quite well for me. do you think the top bbers you see on stage use full rom on all exercises? or do you think they experiment somewhat and find what works for them on different movements?
> 
> Anyways would be great to see any of you champs vids though.


Wasn't debating what was specifically better for building your body. I was debating whether your 'thing' could be described as a fckuing squat.

Anyway @rectus already put it rather nicely, refer to below.



rectus said:


> Do I need to be able to squat a great amount to be able to see you didn't know how to squat? No. I know how to squat with correct technique and that's what's more important. I hope you can see my point through the dark fog of your ego.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

resten said:


> I couldn't give a fvck what weight you're squatting with, but if you're hardly breaking parallel, it's not enough ROM to be called a squat - unless, like @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/ewen/" target="_blank">ewen</a> says, it's a partial rep for a specific sport.
> 
> Feel free to visit my journal for my lifts. I don't go for reps as I'm training for a powerlifting competition, but most recent lift that was more than just a single was 185kg x 3 reps all below parallel. But again, weight doesn't matter if you're not squatting properly


that' pretty decent mate. but as i said i'm not training for any power lifting comp or anything so i use whatever rom i find i respond to better on each exercise, i still try to use quite tight form though to avoid injury.

i tell you what if you fancy a little challenge on the big 3 lifts, i would be up for that, i think i'm roughly same weight as you looking at your journal. would be interesting to test myself against someone into strength training as have never really tried that type of training myself, maybe a little challenge that may be helpful for your goals too.

Could get someone on here to adjudicate?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> that' pretty decent mate. but as i said i'm not training for any power lifting comp or anything so i use whatever rom i find i respond to better on each exercise, i still try to use quite tight form though to avoid injury.
> 
> i tell you what if you fancy a little challenge on the big 3 lifts, i would be up for that, i think i'm roughly same weight as you looking at your journal. would be interesting to test myself against someone into strength training as have never really tried that type of training myself, maybe a little challenge that may be helpful for your goals too.
> 
> Could get someone on here to adjudicate?


I've got enough people to compete with at the competition in December.

I suggest if you want compete, either to look at my numbers and see if you can lift them (bearing in mind mine are being done in front of 2 coaches who are checking form, and if my form isn't right then I won't get a score on the day), or sign up to a federation and get into a competition yourself.

Btw, all of my lifts on the day will be published on the federation's website, so there's no point me bullsh1tting


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

stuartphilippe said:


> I train in a commercial gym.
> 
> squat form: I've always liked to go heavy on my squats and recently I've been doing around 3-5 sets of squats after 3 sets leg extension where I've warmed up/stretched. I like to keep in the 8-15 rep range so higher reps first few sets but generally never go below 8.
> 
> ...


If he's reading Supple Leopard he's got his head screwed on. Maybe you should listen to him.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

resten said:


> I've got enough people to compete with at the competition in December.
> 
> I suggest if you want compete, either to look at my numbers and see if you can lift them (bearing in mind mine are being done in front of 2 coaches who are checking form, and if my form isn't right then I won't get a score on the day), or sign up to a federation and get into a competition yourself.
> 
> Btw, all of my lifts on the day will be published on the federation's website, so there's no point me bullsh1tting


LOL i already looked at your lifts that why i challenged you! hahaha

nah that's cool if you have enough on your plate already , i'm not really interested in competing tbh , just thought would be a bit of fun , we could just video best lifts and let others decide if legal lift etc. Anyways good luck with your goals mate.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> mate i knew how to squat properly all along, you think if someone is not doing full rom but form otherwise looks pretty decent, that they don't know how to perform the exercise? as i showed with my 2nd vid i can go to depth even with the same weight if i choose, but for my purposes i choose not to.
> 
> i simply assessed you correctly as someone who likely couldn't rep out 170kg to any depth but someone who will still readily tell someone that can that they don't know what they're doing. no ego issues here friend, i know 170kg isn't [email protected] anyway but i also know there are a lot of 'experts' that won't even be able to that.


I honestly think you can get better leg development out of a full range squat, but I don't know your full leg routine so you must do some hamstring and glute work separately too?

Your argument is invalid. The fact you can squat more than me doesn't make your opinion more valid than mine. I saw your first video which you referred to as a squat, I responded to it to tell that it was a partial squat. You may argue semantics but there's a whole world of difference between the two. How does that argument work with @resten? He can do a heavy squat at full depth and he is telling you it's not a squat. We both told you the same thing but he can squat some serious weight an I cannot. Do you see my point? Please for the love of God see my point so I can get on with my life.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> LOL i already looked at your lifts that why i challenged you! hahaha
> 
> nah that's cool if you have enough on your plate already , i'm not really interested in competing tbh , just thought would be a bit of fun , we could just video best lifts and* let others decide if legal lift *etc. Anyways good luck with your goals mate.


I'll have 3 professional judges on the day to do that


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

resten said:


> I've got enough people to compete with at the competition in December.
> 
> I suggest if you want compete, either to look at my numbers and see if you can lift them (bearing in mind mine are being done in front of 2 coaches who are checking form, and if my form isn't right then I won't get a score on the day), or sign up to a federation and get into a competition yourself.
> 
> Btw, all of my lifts on the day will be published on the federation's website, so there's no point me bullsh1tting


Nice. I had no idea you actually competed, I just thought you were here for the craic. Do you have a youtube channel with your lifts?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rectus said:


> Nice. I had no idea you actually competed, I just thought you were here for the craic. Do you have a youtube channel with your lifts?


Don't you start on the video thing as well :lol: first competition in december mate, have a journal for it


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

rectus said:


> I honestly think you can get better leg development out of a full range squat, but I don't know your full leg routine so you must do some hamstring and glute work separately too?
> 
> Your argument is invalid. The fact you can squat more than me doesn't make your opinion more valid than mine. I saw your first video which you referred to as a squat, I responded to it to tell that it was a partial squat. You may argue semantics but there's a whole world of difference between the two. How does that argument work with @resten? He can do a heavy squat at full depth and he is telling you it's not a squat. We both told you the same thing but he can squat some serious weight an I cannot. Do you see my point? Please for the love of God see my point so I can get on with my life.


Mate this is what you said

"Try actually going at least parallel, then you will know the full horror of the squat. Then try going below parallel and you will find Jesus. So yeah, that's a partial squat which I see people do in the gym all the time with heavy weights and I just want to have a talk with them but it's not my business. So thank you for letting me release on you."

That is a bit different from just saying "hey that was a partial not a full rep", no?

Do you not think was bit condescending ?

If i see someone in the gym repping 180k on bench to a few inches above their chest with otherwise decent form, i don't think i want to go and tell them they're not doing that properly because I know in all likelihood they are probably a better bencher than me. and i get the feeling that's what you and a couple others are doing here.

Anyway no hard feelings, as long as we're all happy with what we're doing and enjoyiing it, that's all that matters imo.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> Nice. I had no idea you actually trained, I just thought you were here for the craic. Do you have a gym membership?


 :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> :lol:


Fukcing tears are rolling! Quality edit there you wind up cvnt!

@resten..., over to you! I will prepare the popcorn gif


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fukcing tears are rolling! Quality edit there you wind up cvnt!
> 
> @resten..., over to you! I will prepare the popcorn gif


I think ewen deserves his moment after so many recent failures. So I'll give him this one.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> I think ewen deserves his moment after so many recent failures. So I'll give him this one.


recent failures ?

i guess you mean coming last in my last comp .

the comp was to raise money for macmillian cancer support , they raised well over 1k that weekend i am very happy to be a part of that , the comp was in october which also happened to be the month my mum and step dad died of lung and throat cancer both having macmilliin`s support .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> recent failures ?
> 
> i guess you mean coming last in my last comp .
> 
> the comp was to raise money for macmillian cancer support , they raised well over 1k that weekend i am very happy to be a part of that , the comp was in october which also happened to be the month my mum and step dad died of lung and throat cancer both having macmilliin`s support .


 :lol: no you doughnut, I meant from your various arguments with team bellend


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> :lol: no you doughnut, I meant from your various arguments with team bellend


they are ****s though


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> recent failures ?
> 
> i guess you mean coming last in my last comp .
> 
> the comp was to raise money for macmillian cancer support , they raised well over 1k that weekend i am very happy to be a part of that , the comp was in october which also happened to be the month my mum and step dad died of lung and throat cancer both having macmilliin`s support .


Holy f*ck! Really sorry to hear that. Resten you had better get your head back in that bible!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rectus said:


> Holy f*ck! Really sorry to hear that. Resten you had better get your head back in that bible!


(pretending that I'm religious for a second here)

I've guaranteed my position in hell already so it doesn't really matter.

I did so many good deeds today though. I helped an old lady pick up her dropped coins in m&s and I bought a sausage roll for a homeless chap :cool2:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

resten said:


> (pretending that I'm religious for a second here)
> 
> I've guaranteed my position in hell already so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> I did so many good deeds today though. I helped an old lady pick up her dropped coins in m&s and I bought a sausage roll for a homeless chap :cool2:


Did you really do this or do you live in your own mind? Oh and if you did do this, the coins you pocketed from the old lady to pay for the homeless man's sausage roll cancel each other out.


----------



## Dmoore (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm a trainer, hopefully not the douchey type...

The book he is talking about supple leopard is written by crossfit mobility king Kelly Starret, Starret does suggest a shoulder width stance with toes facing forward because it allows the athlete to torque up his/her hips creating a better environment for stability and power.

I think that's great but then Starret does have the hip/ankle mobility of a ballet dancer, for the rest of us who have average or in many cases worse than average mobility, I always teach toes out, you might lose a bit of hip torque but it defo helps with depth.

If I was you I would ask him to bang out 15 reps at 140 and see what his form looks like...... I know mine would stink lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

rectus said:


> Did you really do this or do you live in your own mind? Oh and if you did do this, the coins you pocketed from the old lady to pay for the homeless man's sausage roll cancel each other out.


Yes I really did that you cvnt. And not a single coin was stolen :lol:


----------



## iamfando (Oct 12, 2013)

i squat ass2grass ... but im built like the side of a fiver in comparisant to most you lot. so aye, voilets aint blue !!


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just politely say to the manager "Can you tell your douchey PT's not to interrupt my w/o again."

Done


----------

